# Monty Python



## Ziff (Aug 19, 2009)

My favorite sketch by them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y

It swears a lot at the start, so you are warned.


----------



## Tryp (Aug 20, 2009)

Funny stuff.  I can't get enough of Monty Python.

Favourite sketch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgOqcH1Ywzs&feature=fvst


----------



## Azure (Aug 20, 2009)

This one always gets me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZlBUglE6Hc&feature=related


----------



## Ziff (Aug 20, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Funny stuff.  I can't get enough of Monty Python.
> 
> Favourite sketch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgOqcH1Ywzs&feature=fvst



lol i remembered that one the second it started XD


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 20, 2009)

This always has me laughing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol5Dfs7jqFI


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 20, 2009)

Nobody expects this!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gldlyTjXk9A


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 20, 2009)

This parrot has ceased to be!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqz_4OgMi7M&feature=related


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 20, 2009)

i like this one due to the fact that i RP a kushiban in a star wars RP and they often mention this, they say it's just like me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvs5pqf-DMA


----------



## Tryp (Aug 20, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Nobody expects this!:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gldlyTjXk9A


I've got the T-shirt of that.

Moar!
How Not to be Seen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zekiZYSVdeQ&feature=fvst


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MontyPython

That's the official Monty Python channel for all of you wacky british needs.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP0sqRMzkwo&feature=related

I had a job interview today that felt like this.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 20, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> This parrot has ceased to be!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqz_4OgMi7M&feature=related



Was waiting for someone to mention the Dead Parrot...


----------

